# Werner - Eiskalt



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2011)

Es wird wieder Werner. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzu2l79vyfQ&feature

Der Nachfolger von "Gekotzt wird Später!" soll wieder wie Werner Beinhart werden, also mit Realszenen hier und da. Ich für meinen Teil freu mich wie ein Schneekönig auf diesen tollen 2D Film. 

Zu Werner brauch ich ja nicht viel sagen, daher sehr kurz der Startpost.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

Jo duh muss ich woohl deen Bölkstoff erstmaa kaltstellen geehn. 

Da freu ich mich schon wie beim ersten Teil die Realszenen rauszuschneiden.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Februar 2011)

Die Realszenen hätte man vielleicht mit Röhrich-Fails ersetzen können 

Ich konnte mit denen in Beinhart nichts anfangen.


----------



## -Phoenix- (9. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich schon wie beim ersten Teil die Realszenen rauszuschneiden.


Ach ne Idee^^
Wird bestimmt geil aber auf Realszenen hab ich keine lust


----------



## Jan565 (9. Februar 2011)

Diesen Sommä im Kino 

Mal sehen wie er wird


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2011)

Au ja! Freu mich!


----------



## proxygyn (9. Februar 2011)

Super Nachricht! Wird Zeit für nen neuen Teil. Auf Realszenen könnt ich aber auch verzichten.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Februar 2011)

Hmm, einerseits find ich die Werner Serie echt geil, aber andererseits hasse ich Beinhart wegen den Realszenen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

Cool " Eiskalt "
Wurde auch langsam Zeit das Onkel Brösel wieder mal was auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2011)

Endlich wieder ein echter Comic-Film. ...wo aber liegt Tasskaff  (herrlicher Insider, achtet man fast nicht drauf)


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Februar 2011)

[IRONIE] Tasskaff ist aber ein Café in Nürnberg (sagt Google), und damit ist gaaanz sicher nicht das Hauptprodukt dieses Geschäfts gemeint. [/IRONIE] 

Naja, ich freu mich schon auf: "tütüdü, guten tag ich bin der rööööhrich, darf ich rein oder stööör ich"


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2011)

Zu diesem Anlass: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke-58.html#post2685385


----------



## Memphys (13. Februar 2011)

Yay, Werner returns! Es wird wieder Werner!

Nur auf Realszenen hab ich keien Lust, wieder lieber Röhrich aufn Bau!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein echter Comic-Film. ...wo aber liegt Tasskaff  (herrlicher Insider, achtet man fast nicht drauf)



Auf deinem Schreibtisch. 

Jop, endlich wieder Werner, der letzte war ja nicht so der Brüller.
Gibts wieder ein Grund, besoffen ins Kino zu gehen und dafür umjubelt zu werden. :


----------



## Tobucu (13. Februar 2011)

Hatten die kein Bock mehr zuzeichnen oder was sollen den wieder die blöden Realszenen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Februar 2011)

Das kann dir wohl nur Brösel und die Produktion sagen!


----------



## Biosman (14. Februar 2011)

Die Real stellen in Werner Beinhart sind die schlimmsten überhaupt.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Februar 2011)

wäääääärnäääää  

man, das wird ein spaß


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Februar 2011)

Eckaaaaat! Kannst du mal runtää in der Kellä gehen, ich glaub die Russen sind da 

Wenn Brösel den Röhrich nur halb so gut imitieren kann, wäre ich schon zufrieden


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Februar 2011)

Dazu könnte er durchaus in der Lage sein … ist ja schließlich sein Bruder der ihn spricht!


----------



## XaserVI (15. Februar 2011)

Klingt gut 
Nur Realszenen wären blöd, die gefielen mir schon im ersten Teil nicht :/


----------

